# VG30e V6 Removing the #6 Sparkplug, 2 minutes flat.



## 1Wrench (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's a young man who simply read the instructions first. Considering the insane degree of difficulty that most people have encountered when removing the spark plugs on these engines, and the range of exotic tools and techniques developed for this task, this kid deserves a medal. He may not be the world's greatest cinematographer, but he's got it right. Three wrenches up!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUmOnEzHMMI


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That's awesome!

He used the handle on the tire jack.

I wonder if anyone at Nissan did that intentionally. He did call it Nissan's spark plug tool!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the tool in the jack kit was designed to remove the spark plugs. I worked for Nissan for at least 10 years before I found that out!


----------

